
Introducing Seed-DB: a database of seed accelerators and their companies - jedc
http://blog.jedchristiansen.com/2012/07/25/introducing-seed-db/
======
mcandler
Nice work by Jed on accelerator landscape. Huge resource for those of us
living upstream - <http://4.0schools.org>

------
oceanician
Great work. It'd be really handy to have the next entrance deadline for each
of the accelerators alongside the other data. Thanks :)

~~~
jedc
I can't remember if it's explicitly on the roadmap, but it's something I do
plan on adding.

------
emotionai
Looks great, looking forward to seeing how this evolves

------
alexro
Seedcamp's missing

~~~
jedc
It's on the site, but currently hidden because it's not a "seed accelerator"
by the definition I use: <http://www.seed-db.com/about/definition> (Similarly,
Seedcamp isn't shown on NESTA's Startup Factories site.)

Basically, as I understand it Seedcamp has morphed into a seed fund instead of
strictly a seed accelerator. (Where you have classes of startups that
enter/leave at the same time.)

Again, I'm going to keep track of other program models, too. I personally
believe Seedcamp is VERY valuable and a great program for startups. I just
wanted to get what's there launched first.

~~~
pmoehring
(I'm part of the Seedcamp Team)

Actually - we do have cohorts, just a little nuanced from the 3-month
programs. Due to the distributed nature of the onboarding and investments
(locally in the markets we cover), we decided to kickstart the individual
startups monthly. We have a rolling program throughout the year, but the
annual Seedcamp Week with Demo Day is completely separated by annual class.

In terms of focus, we haven't changed: product focused teams from all around
Europe (and beyond now), at seed stage, at standard investment. Happy to chat
and give you more input, of course.

